# Rush trailer up .............



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys got to DARKHORIZONS and check out the RUSH trailer F1 RACING AND RIVALRY at its best they have to the point of having NIKI LAUDA scarred and disfigured and his great rivalry holy crap cant spell so over joyed post comments people >>>>>>>>>>>VROOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Had to post it...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

More info on it...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to have to see this F'ing movie now. Crap.

Just so you all know, I'd sworn off movies. The last movie I saw in the theatre was "The Return of the King" (because I a huge Tolkien fan).

Now I MUST go back to the dark caverns of death to see this movie.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You know think about an incredible athlete and you say to your self nikki lauda even after that terrible turn of events he still managed to race again i was 9 or 10 years old and i can still hear my dad cringe and tears roll down his face when he heard what happened honestly im not sure if wed seen it on tv cause back the n we had a tower that spun but my either heard it on the radio or in the paper i only seen that man cry a few times this was one of them sorry guys but we were raised on fiat and ferrari my dad was a body man so we spent numerous hours in his shop re doing 850 and 124 ect ect dammit not another nose bleed hell i even bleed red.......LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> You know think about an incredible athlete and you say to your self nikki lauda even after that terrible turn of events he still managed to race again i was 9 or 10 years old and i can still hear my dad cringe and tears roll down his face when he heard what happened honestly im not sure if wed seen it on tv cause back the n we had a tower that spun but my either heard it on the radio or in the paper i only seen that man cry a few times this was one of them sorry guys but we were raised on fiat and ferrari my dad was a body man so we spent numerous hours in his shop re doing 850 and 124 ect ect dammit not another nose bleed hell i even bleed red.......LOL


bleed red!

LOL

now *THAT* is one *long* sentence


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I've had a subscription to National Speed Sport News since I was 12. I remember reading about the crash when it happened. They actually had footage on ABCs wide world of sports the following week, that's when I KNEW it was bad. I remember my Dad saying "Oh he's dead son, I'm sorry." I was glad when they had a report that he was recovering in the hospital. 

Crazy thing is, I wasn't even over the whole Swede Savage thing yet. We had gone to the Toledo sports arena to watch the '73 race on closed circuit TV, when that happened. I remember we had to leave 'cause I was crying. 

To be honest, I was never a Nikki fan until after the crash, I was always a Jodi fan. (but always a loyal Tifosi)


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

This looks like its going to be a great movie. Looking forward to seeing it for sure. Dave.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

September's going to be great at the cinema;

September 6: Snake & Mongoose

September 13: Rush


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Snake and Mongoose any trailers?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Stumbled onto this today. Another trailer!!!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Man I can't wait for this and snake and mongoose holy crap imagine rush on a huge I ax screen no 3d please .........


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Kiwi!!!!

Great doc on this season...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just to further wet your appetite for the RUSH movie, here's a great '73 doc of that era.

Part 1





Part 2





It's amazing to think that some of these actual cars are in the movie...


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

As a tie in with the movie chesck this out:http:// http://community.codemasters.com/t5/Codies-Blog/1976-Ferrari-Stars-in-new-F1-2013-Trailer/ba-p/348532


----------

